# Netflix No. 1



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From: *The Morning Bridge* | 26 April 2011



> Netflix came in with a healthy ... make that very healthy ...3.3M net new U.S. subscribers for the first quarter of 2011. That brought total subs to 22.8M in the U.S. (23.6M if you count international numbers which we don't for a U.S. count although some others do) ... and it probably, almost certainly, put Netflix in first place among US pay TV providers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More @ MediaBiz.com


----------



## rmedeiros (Mar 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> From: *The Morning Bridge* | 26 April 2011
> 
> More @ MediaBiz.com


Here is more information from New York Times article:

Netflix adds 3.3 million subscribers during first quarter
Netflix added 3.3 million subscribers in the first three months of the year, which means the online TV and movie streaming service had 22.8 million customers at the close of the first quarter. That level of growth gives Netflix approximately the same size footprint in the space as Comcast, which counted 22.8 million subscribers at the end of 2010, although some analysts say the company comparisons are overblown, given that many Netflix subscribers use the service to supplement their cable services. http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/26/business/media/26netflix.html?_r=1


----------

